

Next Hacker News DC Meetup on Wednesday, Feb 23rd  - RKlophaus
http://meetup.hackernewsdc.org/events/16465705/

======
djb_hackernews
Have you thought about contacting MB (<http://www.moderndcbusiness.com/>) the
new "Modern DC Business Mag"? Just started publishing and its bent towards VC
and entrepreneurs. It's kind of fluffy but they might be interested to give
some exposure.

------
prestia
Definitely interested! I also have a recommendation for future events: Post
the meet up information on hackernewsdc.org as well. DC is a big government
town and a lot of federal agencies block meetup.com. It's hard to check out
the information at work without blatantly circumventing the filters.

~~~
RKlophaus
Good call. Done: <http://hackernewsdc.org/news/>
<http://hackernewsdc.org/rss.xml>

------
PatHyatt
I should be there once again! Always a great event.

~~~
sandipagr
yay Patrick! looking forwarding to seeing you again.

------
spoiledtechie
Im one of the organizers of the DC meetups along with Rusty. We are planning a
Hack-A-Thon in March, but have no place to meet!

If anyone knows of locations inside DC within a mile from the metro, we would
love to talk to you! My profile has my email address.

~~~
eli
I wonder if there would be some way to partner with Affinity Lab.
<http://www.affinitylab.com/>

~~~
spoiledtechie
thanks for the link. Ill go ahead and put it on the list of Todos.

------
grosales
Man, you keep making it on Wednesday. I would love to attend but all my soccer
league games are on Wednesday. Hopefully the March one is before the 16th.

------
eli
Looks neat. Will also throw out that the Drupal meetup is usually at Stetson's
on U St and they have a private bar and an awkward but usable projector.

~~~
prestia
I haven't been to Stetson's, but I would love to see more meetups in DC
proper. The fact that I live off U Street certainly helps.

------
acdha
Argh, conflicts with django-district. I guess it's nice that there are so many
local groups but it's exhausting my free evenings.

------
zaveri
I really wanna be there.... Unfortunately away at school here in
Charlottesville.. Any HN readers in Cville?

~~~
bossjones
UVA Grad here, wahoo wa! Computer Science Major '08. Maybe see you guys next
month.

------
skz
Is there a similar meetup in the San Francisco area?

------
alimoeeny
I'll be there

